# Smoke and Fire



## dpc (Jul 14, 2015)

I just returned from two weeks in British Columbia. There are huge wildfires burning throughout western Canada. Since we're experiencing drought-like conditions, mother nature has less capacity to extinguish the forest fires than would normally be the case. The attached picture was taken at Elk Lake, a popular spot near Victoria on Vancouver Island. The noontide light filtering through the smoke from the fires further north cast an eerie yellowish-orange hue over everything. I rather like the effect but I wish the cause were more benign.


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2015)

Ditto, but taken with a Fuji camera


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2015)




----------

